# Best gun safe!



## Bam Bam

Which do you think is the best Safe? Cannon, Liberty, Browning, Winchester, Stack On, Etc.??????


----------



## stickman77

I own a cannon and love it. there are nicer ones out there like pendleton... but geez , the price tag on them things!


----------



## badger

Liberty is a safe bet.

Haaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!

Seriously, I have one and like it a lot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

What ever brand you decide on, buy a bigger one than you think you need.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy

The lock is more important than the safe.  You're looking for a Sargent and Greenleaf type 2 combination lock.  Beyond this, it comes down to the thickness and hardness of the steel, along with extra security features.

Most companies make lots of safes at lots of price points, so the name on the front means little.  I look for the features described above and compare prices among the various offerings.  Then I hire a locksmith to tweak the settings in the back of the lock while I change the combo.  Very few electronic locks in this price range offer the security and longevity of the S&G type 2.


----------



## Sargent

If you are a member of Costco, look at their safes.  

Best part:  Free freight to your driveway!


----------



## skeeter24

I have a Champion and like it.  For me it was about the quality of the shelves inside and the protection.  Good quality shelving and 1 hour protection at 1400 degrees


----------



## walkinboss01

Winchester is a good deal for the money. Look at the Tractor supply ad around the holidays and you can get a better deal.


----------



## Geffellz18

If your not in too big a hurry to get one, Dicks usually has black friday ads on their Field & Stream safes. Picked up my 36 pro series gun safe for $549. They had a 48 gun field & stream safe for the same price. Wanted it, but it would have had to be stored in the garage. No way to get that hoss in the house, lol. I'm very pleased with it. Its a quality built safe with a good fire rating


----------



## 660griz

Hooked On Quack said:


> What ever brand you decide on, buy a bigger one than you think you need.



This.^^^^ I think the same people that make tents make safes. 
Plus, other family members suddenly find things that are priceless and must go in the safe.


----------



## shadow2

I have been more than happy with my liberty


----------



## naildrvr

Liberty has  served me well for 18 yrs now. i absolutely love it and at 1100 pounds, i don't worry about someone toting it off!!


----------



## DeltaHalo

I have an AMSEC safe....love it


----------



## George J

Winchester


----------



## Chase4556

If you dont have a safe, the best one is the one you can afford, and bolt down to the floor.

I am keeping my eye on tractor supply. They put their safes on sale and you can get pretty good deals on them around the holidays. My feelings are that I'm not going to have a safe cracker break into my house. If they break in, they are going to try and A.) Pick the safe up and carry it out or B.) they are going to try and pry the door open with something like a crow bar.

A.) will not happen if you have either a heavy safe, or bolt it to the floor. Both options are your A+ setup.
B.) is only going to work if you have a cheapo like a stack on. Any decent safe wont be jimmied open with a crow bar.


I guess I should add option C. Which is they will hook a chain up to it and try to pull it out with a vehicle. Odds are this will never happen, and if it does, that is what homeowners insurance is for. No stopping that from happening if they are that well equiped and determined.


----------



## Eddy M.

BJ's had a sale on a large fire safe recently a Stack On  and I got one --- seems great digital lock with key back-up lots of room - at 400 pounds empty it would be hard to move loaded but I bolted it to the floor anyway-it might not be the most fancy safe on the market but it will keep things safe    PS I'll get another if they have another sale


----------



## holton27596

my next house is going to have a hidden safe built into the house. Concealed is the safest way to go.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

holton27596 said:


> my next house is going to have a hidden safe built into the house. Concealed is the safest way to go.



That's what i'm looking to do, if you have any suggestions or ideas on how you are going to do it, shoot me a pm! thanks.


----------



## bullgator

If money is no option, look at National Security safes. They are now owned by Liberty and can be found on Liberty's website.


----------



## safebuilder

*safe room*



Kwaksmoka said:


> That's what i'm looking to do, if you have any suggestions or ideas on how you are going to do it, shoot me a pm! thanks.



Its what we do....shoot us a pm for details. SB


----------



## poolecw

LittleDrummerBoy said:


> The lock is more important than the safe.  You're looking for a Sargent and Greenleaf type 2 combination lock.  Beyond this, it comes down to the thickness and hardness of the steel, along with extra security features.
> 
> Most companies make lots of safes at lots of price points, so the name on the front means little.  I look for the features described above and compare prices among the various offerings.  Then I hire a locksmith to tweak the settings in the back of the lock while I change the combo.  Very few electronic locks in this price range offer the security and longevity of the S&G type 2.



I would have to disagree to your comment that the lock is more important than the safe.  The number one method that crooks use to get into safes is by hacking through the wall of the safe.  Your run of the mill dope head isn't going to get into a safe by cracking the combination like some cat burgler going after the Hope diamond. he is going to go to your garage and get your axe and then proceed to use it to get into your safe.  The second most common method a normal crook is going to use is to pry the door open.  The number of bolts in the door has nothing to do with his ability to pry open the door.  There's a lot of myths and lies that safe manufacturers use to sell you a safe.  Key take way here is to get a safe with at least a 9 gauge wall and a 1/4" steel plated door.

Don't forget fire protection too.  Since safe manufacturers do their own testing, they will fool you with their stated results.  "Four layers of fireboard" doesn't mean jack.  don't rely on the quantities of layers to make the sale.

I've been researching safes for six months now.  Here is my top three choices so far:

1. AMSEC- Best fire protection (uses concrete poured walls instead of fireboard)..Look at their BF line of safes.

2.  Sturdy- Built like a tank using very heavy guage steel. There are several upgrade options (more metal, more steel)

3. Steelwater (chinese made but has great specs for the price)


----------



## rockinwrangler

Hooked On Quack said:


> What ever brand you decide on, buy a bigger one than you think you need.



Absolutely the correct answer..  If you are looking at a 24 gun safe, buy a 48...  It doesn't take long to fill it up...


----------



## Semi-Pro

I would worry about security, unless your not and just want fire protection and to keep away from kids. I have seen several youtube videos of name brand safes being broken into from 5-15 minutes with just some pry bars and a little leverage. Safe cracking starts at 2:30  this safe was cracked in 1:44. It may be a different story if the safe was bolted to the floor in a closet where they could not get pry bars in there. But it shows some of the weaknesses that most of us are not aware of.


----------



## Davexx1

OK, well just what is a good secure "safe" for the home?

I have looked around and like the looks and features of the Liberty brand "Franklin" model safe.  It is sort of a mid priced safe but seems to be much better than the standard to low priced units.  The Franklin 35 size is about 800 lbs, has a 75 minute fire rating, more/bigger door lock bars, etc. with lifetime warranty.

Which is the better and more secure safe door lock, a dial combination or the electronic push button lock?

Dave


----------



## SlowClap

The best safe company to buy from is Fort Knox.  They allow you to customize the safe properties.  More metal content in the door is going to be the most important factor in your safe.  Always remember that in the security business (in almost every case) the more you pay the higher quality of protection you get.  In my opinion customization does allow you to buy a cheaper safe (though I would like to remind you that safes are an investment, and you should buy when you can afford something that will do the job you need done), but it also allows you  to be different.  This article says it in a longer way: http://united-locksmith.net/blog/7-things-you-didnt-know-about-safes
But the TL;DR version is that obscurity and uniqueness in your ideas is going to be the best line of defense.  If you can have a safe that you had a personal hand in designing to some degree, then it is going to be better for catching a thief unprepared.  

Like the article says, though, you can just get a cheap safe and hide it amazingly well, but I would not chance it.  Get a good safe.  Pay the money and be protected.


----------



## TaxPhd

A safe that will deter a determined, experienced criminal is more expensive than most would be willing to pay.

Get a reasonably priced/configured safe that will stop the opportunistic smash and grab guys, and the teenaged potheads, and then get good insurance for your guns.  Most guns are easily replaced, and a good policy will do a lot more than the safe will.

Most homeowners policies have very low limits without additional riders, and many require intrusive details about your collection to be submitted.

My insurance is with these guys:

https://www.easterninsurance.com/insurance-quotes/personal-insurance/historic-firearms-insurance

Very good coverage for very reasonable prices.

(I am in no way affiliated with them.  I'm just a happy customer)


----------



## 1776Flintlock

Any safe is better than a gun cabinet, wood or metal. I got a Bass ProFire Resistanr safe years back for ~ $1,000 on sale at the time. Flexible drawers to adjust if you need it. bass pro put me in with a moving company that had special equipment to get my safe up in m 2nd floor bedroom


----------



## SC Hunter

I bought a cannon from tractor supply when they opened one up in Americus. I got it on sale and 10% off because of the grand opening sale. I originally looked at the 64 gun first but bought the 80 gun wide body. I have guns on one side and ammo on the other and it is almost full. I like it and it looks good in the house.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin'

Hooked On Quack said:


> What ever brand you decide on, buy a bigger one than you think you need.



HOQ summed it up right here!


----------

